# Going to be in Vail from 23rd to 27th...Anyone going to be around?



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Your focus needs MOAR focus! :cheeky4:


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

sleev-les said:


> Your focus needs MOAR focus! :cheeky4:


You are one cheeky kunt mate:laugh:


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

nofxn said:


> You are one cheeky kunt mate:laugh:


I got your text. My ass was passed out. I'm going to order a gopro3 soon. Thing looks tits.. May get those oakley goggles with the HUD in them too lol... Did you check out the Jay Peak trip? I'm thinking about hitting that up, then doing the miscer meet at Killington in late January..... Let me know what you think..


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

sleev-les said:


> I got your text. My ass was passed out. I'm going to order a gopro3 soon. Thing looks tits.. May get those oakley goggles with the HUD in them too lol... Did you check out the Jay Peak trip? I'm thinking about hitting that up, then doing the miscer meet at Killington in late January..... Let me know what you think..


I don't know why everyone is still in preordering mode for them when you can just walk into bestbuy and grab one. I saw the oakleys, they are pretty cool but man that price is freaking steep as hell. Honestly, any VT trip will work for me as long as it falls on the weekend for some part of it. We should rent out a Condo and split that cost amongst ourselves.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

nofxn said:


> I don't know why everyone is still in preordering mode for them when you can just walk into bestbuy and grab one. I saw the oakleys, they are pretty cool but man that price is freaking steep as hell. Honestly, any VT trip will work for me as long as it falls on the weekend for some part of it. We should rent out a Condo and split that cost amongst ourselves.


Thats what the East Coast meet is. $640 from a Thursday to Tuesday, includes condo and 6 day lift tickets. Price is kickass and the time you get out there seems badass.. A bunch of people are going from here... Looks like you can get there on Wednesday night too so you get all Thursday to board.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

sleev-les said:


> Thats what the East Coast meet is. $640 from a Thursday to Tuesday, includes condo and 6 day lift tickets. Price is kickass and the time you get out there seems badass.. A bunch of people are going from here... Looks like you can get there on Wednesday night too so you get all Thursday to board.


What are the dates? I didn't see this in the boarding thread? I am guessing some douche put it on FB?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/48811-welcome-2013-east-coast-meet.html


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

sleev-les said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/48811-welcome-2013-east-coast-meet.html


Damn can't take off work like that since I am already taking a couple day off from Vail. Maybe I can work some last minute magic.

Don't we have the MISC meetup tenatively around that time too?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

nofxn said:


> Damn can't take off work like that since I am already taking a couple day off from Vail. Maybe I can work some last minute magic.
> 
> Don't we have the MISC meetup tenatively around that time too?


I think I'm going to plan the misc meet closer to the beginning of Feb or late January.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

Nobody in Vail or been to Vail that can guide me?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

nofxn said:


> Nobody in Vail or been to Vail that can guide me?



Guide you to what? If you are going to be there this week.... there isn't much open so you won't need a guide. 

I think there are what, 2 runs open? Not much snow expected this week either, so just enjoy a few runs and have fun while in town.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

turbospartan said:


> Guide you to what? If you are going to be there this week.... there isn't much open so you won't need a guide.
> 
> I think there are what, 2 runs open? Not much snow expected this week either, so just enjoy a few runs and have fun while in town.


I am also doing Beaver Creek, I think you are exaggerating about 2 runs being open(By the time I get there, they just opened so for now 2 runs open.). Whatever this trip only cost me around 300-400.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

I just posted in another thread in regards to this... check it:

Vail snowboarding / nightlife


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

He's exaggerating, but not by much. It's pure man made WROD virtually everywhere in CO right now.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

dopamean said:


> I just posted in another thread in regards to this... check it:
> 
> Vail snowboarding / nightlife


I hope conditions improve and more trails open up by this coming weekend. Brb looking at grooming reports...

Nice to hear the girls are loose, I will wrap my soldier up like a Christmas gift.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

nofxn said:


> I hope conditions improve and more trails open up by this coming weekend. Brb looking at grooming reports...
> 
> Nice to hear the girls are loose, *I will wrap my soldier up like a Christmas gift*.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

dopamean said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Any suggestions on bars that would be good for this goal? If I am not going to get powder then I am going to least get STD infested girls.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

nofxn said:


> Any suggestions on bars that would be good for this goal? If I am not going to get powder then I am going to least get STD infested girls.


Here's a link to a bunch of the bars:

Vail Nightlife / Bars

I've hit up The George, Red Lion, Vendetta's, the little one down the stairs to the after coming over the bridge and there's one not on that list that starts with an 'S'. Something like Serano's or some shit. Anyway, if you just wander around through the cobblestone walkways and listen for the laughter you'll find what you're looking for. 

They are all close together, so by the time you get your _fade on_ you'll probably be poking in and out of all of them as the crowds flow from one to the next. Also, be careful traversing the massive staircase that leads from the Bus-drop off / parking garage down to the bridge.​


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

nofxn said:


> I hope conditions improve and more trails open up by this coming weekend. Brb looking at grooming reports...
> 
> Nice to hear the girls are loose, I will wrap my soldier up like a Christmas gift.





nofxn said:


> Any suggestions on bars that would be good for this goal? If I am not going to get powder then I am going to least get STD infested girls.


WTF mate!?!?!?! Its not Cancun on spring break.....


----------

